# 8x Mariah Carey Presswurst im Bikini



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2009)




----------



## Q (4 Dez. 2009)

*AW: 8x Presswurst im Bikini*

***prust*** lol6 schöner Titel des Posts  :thx: für Presswurst


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2009)

*AW: 8x Presswurst im Bikini*

:thx: für das Leckerli


----------



## Hubbe (11 Dez. 2009)

Der Bikini passt so wie sitzt, es ist Absicht das ihre Titten rausschauen. das ist geil.Hubbe


----------



## amon amarth (12 Dez. 2009)

jetzt erstmal ne lecker presswurst!!! thx


----------



## Finderlohn (12 Dez. 2009)

Als Presswurst würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen,daß ist Gemein.Es gibt Schlimmere Frauen.Ich finde,sie hat eine gute Figur.:hearts:


----------



## monm11 (12 Dez. 2009)

Hmmm, lecker Presswurst! 

:thx:


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Dez. 2009)

Sorry, aber dieses Bikini-Oberteil ist doch sowas von überflüssig wie nur irgend möglich...snoopy1 Ansonsten ist "Presswurst" hier auch einfach falsch - sie ist auf diesen Pics eigentlich recht gut in Form!


----------



## Phill123 (21 Dez. 2009)

hot


----------



## NadineKrügerFan (27 Dez. 2009)

Danke für die göttliche Mariah


----------



## Gott223 (28 Dez. 2009)

danke für mariah!


----------



## sixkiller666 (28 Dez. 2009)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## Emilysmummie (28 Dez. 2009)

*

 für Mariah *


----------



## Tyler Durden (28 Dez. 2009)

Wenn ich ein kleines, dickes Mädchen wäre, wäre Mariah mein Vorbild.


----------



## Q (29 Dez. 2009)

Buterfly hatte sie übrigens schon mal, also die Bilder meine ich 

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=50690


----------



## mikkka007 (19 Jan. 2010)

Finderlohn schrieb:


> Als Presswurst würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen,daß ist Gemein.:hearts:



..sag das dem OLLEN POCHER, der hat gesagt "wie presswurst" (inner gottschalk talkshow)


----------



## mikkka007 (19 Jan. 2010)

Finderlohn schrieb:


> Es gibt Schlimmere Frauen:hearts:


..is nich möchlich..


----------



## mikkka007 (19 Jan. 2010)

Finderlohn schrieb:


> Als Presswurst würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen,daß ist Gemein.:hearts:



_Gemein macht *GEIL*LL!!_
(widerum siehe OLLi P.)


----------



## mikkka007 (19 Jan. 2010)

Finderlohn schrieb:


> Ich finde,sie hat eine gute Figur.:hearts:



...eben eine _superscharfeprallepresswurst_ figur
- einfach zum reinbeissen...


----------



## asa (19 Jan. 2010)

mikkka007 schrieb:


> ..sag das dem OLLEN POCHER, der hat gesagt "wie presswurst" (inner gottschalk talkshow)



angespuckt hat er sie dabei auch noch :WOW:


----------



## gigpig17 (26 Jan. 2013)

so schlimm sieht sie gar nicht aus ^^


----------



## matze1988 (26 Jan. 2013)

Gibt schlimmeres


----------



## vbmarkus (27 Jan. 2013)

Sie scheint auch nicht den besten Typberater zu haben...


----------



## Armenius (4 März 2014)

:WOW:super Bilder:thx::thumbup:


----------

